# Got my 1st shark!



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

Got my first shark from the beach on Friday afternoon. Caught it on a ladyfish head off the beach by the NAS Coast Guard station. Had several hookups and spit hooks but finally got one. Just one decent run then a steady pull all the way to the beach. 
Can anyone confirm if this is a Blacktip or a juvenile Bull? I'm new at this so I'm not sure. My first thought was Blacktip because of the tail and 2nd dorsal fin but there are not black tips on the 1st dorsal or the pectoral fins. I'm just glad to have caught it, successfully pulled the hook and released her unharmed. Now I'm addicted.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch. Its hard to tell from the pic, but the nose looks pointy, I think blacktip. Bulls have a more round nose.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

That is deffinalty a black tip. You can tell by the black tips on the fins. and also as surfstryker said cause of the nose. I was out at the Coast Guard Station friday night and got a nice 5 ft black tip. They are everywhere out there. Congrats on your first shark. If you would like to meet up sometime to hit up the Coast Guard Station for sharks or for just fishing send me a pm. Me and some other people from the forum go out there and fish often. Id be happy to join you.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Even though there arent black tips on the first fins dont let it deceive you.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It is hard to tell w/ just the 1 pic.....Kinda short and stocky like a bull but ????

Great job!!!! You take him home and eat him??? That's a good size eater!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice catch! Either a black tip or a sandbar shark.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

underneath, are all the fins black tipped or white? if white its a blacktip, if black its a spinner

let me edit and be more specific, the anal fin underneath, if it was white its usually a blacktip, if its black usually a spinner. when you pulled the hook, did you get a good look at the teeth? what were the teeth like on the lower jaw, serrated or smooth?


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the idents on the shark. I'm pretty sure it was a BT too. I didn't get a good look at the teeth because after I cut the wire she ended up spitting the hook out onto the sand anyway. Plus I was solo at the time because my wife ran back to the spike to get my tools. It was all a blur really. What a blast. I forgot to get the iconic pic with me pulling it's mouth open. Maybe next time. I'd love to go out again with somebody who knows what they're doing. It's def a 2+ person job. Just PM me and I'll be there. 
-Brent


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright. Ill be sure to let you know when I head out there again and we can meet up if your free. Just being curious but what pound wire were you using?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

if i had to take my guess at it i would say blacktip. for future reference if you want to keep the next one, they taste great = )


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

I only had 30lb braid to 60lb mono to 60lb pre-made wire leader. 4' was probably the upper limit of my gear. Saving my pennies to upgrade.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

id suggest instead of buying premaid wire leaders, buy wire, swivels, and crimp sleeves and make them yourself, alot cheaper.

30# actually can work just fine as long as you got enough line

if you want to make some good leaders (if youre casting this might not work so good, if youre paddling out the bait or ballooning theyre great) use just 2 or 3 feet of heavy wire, just enough to prevent bite offs, then connect that to however many more feet of weed eater line you want the length of the leader to be (weed eater line+sharks tail thrashing vs mono+sharks tail... you get the idea) so if you got a shark thats over 4ft, or got one that decides to twist the leader around it if it rolls, you arent as likely to be broken off

but you can go to academy and get some 120# wire thats pretty thin for like 6 bucks, some heavy connector sleeves for 3, and a pack of 200# swivels for 3, grab a pack of like 7/0 circles(if they actually have them in) or a 5pack of 7/0 or 8/0 j hooks for 5 or 6 bucks and for just under 20 dollars you can make 5 or 6 120# 6' leaders that are twice as tough

long drawn out reply, i was out fishing all night then went straight to watch my nephew all morning and get some odd job landscaping in so sorry if my sleep deprivation made me ramble but i hope you got some tips out of this = )


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

No worries. I'm a sponge and want to learn as much as I can. I had to resort to the Walmart special out of neccessity. I do plan on making my own stuff as soon as I can get a crimp tool. I'm a caster so the lighter I can keep it, the better. Would love to team up with somebody with a yak sometime.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

as soon as i get one we can. im sticking to piers/bridges right now or ballooning if the current and winds right, i used a surfboard to paddle bait out a few times, not the best method. if you ever want to try off the 3mb hit me up and maybe i can meet you out there thats where ive been going the most lately lots of blacktips and spinners but the last two times ive been out ive had some bad luck with setting the hook, had some good runs and tried to let them eat it a bit before setting the hook but everytime its like they are chewing every piece of the bait but the hook, im thinking i just need to go back to using circle hooks i was using 8/0 to 10/0 circles and letting them run a bit then flipping the drag back on and then bam perfect hookset. i might try getting out again tonight to make up for last nights skunking.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Congats On you First!! And Yes Blacktip for sure!!!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

its either a spinner or a blackie


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

the new fl saltwater fishing regs book has some id info for sharks.. def a black tip


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

no matter what kinda shark it is it is still the first one lol enjoi it


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Spinner is my guess....


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

:thumbup: Congrats! For future reference here is a link to a pretty good ID guide: 

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/sharks/2008/Rec_shark_ID_placard.pdf


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

That is a great id sheet. Thanks!


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

awsome . I so bad want to fish for some sharks!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

man you just got like 87687679 replys. didnt know you were famous did you


----------



## FlatsAssassin (Apr 9, 2010)

Sunshine17 said:


> Alright. Ill be sure to let you know when I head out there again and we can meet up if your free. Just being curious but what pound wire were you using?


 
Hey you, you better let me know when your going out again.. i rigged my big boy poles up, so its go time!!:thumbup:


----------

